# Looking for Dark Blue Tiger and Blue Tiger Shrimps!!



## royalshrimpclub (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear,

I am shrimp breeder in Japan and looking for supplier who could sell the following shrimps.

a.)Dark Blue Tiger shrimp
b.)Blue Tiger shrimp
c.)Black Diamond shrimp

Looking forward to any news.

Thanks


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

check out a member called gabezone. he is also a breeder in Japan and should be able to help you out


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

Are you looking for the golden eyes or just blue tiger? May be I can help


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

i thought gabe doesn't ship to u.s


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

xpistalpetex said:


> i thought gabe doesn't ship to u.s


The person looking for the shrimps is from Japan, where Gabe is..


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

it sounds like the OP is breeding those shrimp and is looking for someone to sell them for him as a supplier...maybe?


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

that what i read, it sounds like it


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I nominate oblongshrimp for supplier. :clap2: And I would buy some along with more of his Mosura products.


----------

